# Homemade stuffing cubes~



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

Does anyone make their own stuffing cubes? If you do, is there a 'recipe' for it or what? It is something that I've always wondered about, and the packages of them have skyrocketed:grit:. Thanks and have a great day, Maggie


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I just save any leftover bread and dry it to use for stuffing. No special recipe, but you could sprinkle in some garlic powder or other herbs.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Never used them. I make white bread stuffing with store bought bread and cornbread dressing with store bread and homemade cornbread. Both are seasoned when I make them.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm a little fussy about my stuffing, so I make something I call stuffing bread. It's a loaf of bread to which I add sage, garlic, rosemary, and thyme as I mix it up. The smell when it bakes is heavenly! One loaf gets cubed and dried in a 200 degree oven until it's crispy, and goes into the bird. The other is sliced for turkey sandwiches.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Horseyrider... I read few posts that make me want to walk to the kitchen and bake immediately...

I. must. go. bake. this. now!

oh, my...
dawn


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Heh! Nice to meet another bread baking junkie, Dawn!

*high five*


----------

